# What would you do with this yarn.



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought 20 balls of this yarn but for the life of me I can't figure out what to make with it. I love the yarn and the colors though.

What would you make with it? It's a bulky weight yarn and I've been looking and looking at bulky weight patterns but nothing is jumping out at me yet.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

It matches my couch perfectly; I'd make an afghan out of it, but that's me and my couch.

Do you need an afghan for your couch? Does your couch contain even one of the colors here? Would a kid or grandkid like a dorm room or stadium blanket? It looks warm and snuggly to me.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it would make a great spring sweater jacket. Love the metallic filament running through it!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a plain pattern, your yarn is so beautiful it is the standout.
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/nimbus


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Some thing that drapes maybe a nice long shawl not a pointed one, Maybe like a rectangle style one.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful yarn, love the colours and it looks so soft. I would be considering a jacket.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the shawl idea, I saw it and thought shawl. It is very pretty!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's so pretty- I would make a casual plain jacket that let the yarn speak for itself- or a shawl - but definitely something to wear!


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Lovely ---- just sit a while and pet it. It will come to you. I agree with some of the ladies --- a long cardigan or long cap sleeved shell.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

It would make a beautiful coat for fass with a hood!

Betty


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I meant Fall! Sorry about that!!

Betty


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree that you need to make something to wear with it. Maybe as the above have stated, a coat or sweater or jacket that lets the yarn make the statement. No cables, or froo froo about the knitting as it would get lost in the yarn. But simple and understated. Also, it would make a beautiful shawl or a nice long wide wrap that would keep you warm and cozy.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone! My weight tends to fluctuate so I want something that will always fit me. I think I'll go with a shawl or wrap, with maybe a matching hat or something. Now to find just the right pattern.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> Thank you everyone! My weight tends to fluctuate so I want something that will always fit me. I think I'll go with a shawl or wrap, with maybe a matching hat or something. Now to find just the right pattern.


How about a poncho?


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you're right with the shawl I'd pick a shape that would drape over the back of a chair, then you'd have two uses for it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is beautiful yarn. How much yardage have you? If you didn't have enough for what you want to make you could choose a color from the yarn and buy some plain to co-ordinate.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know about a poncho. But I would consider a caplet or a shrug or bolero.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Frogsong said:


> I bought 20 balls of this yarn but for the life of me I can't figure out what to make with it. I love the yarn and the colors though.
> 
> What would you make with it? It's a bulky weight yarn and I've been looking and looking at bulky weight patterns but nothing is jumping out at me yet.


Poncho - beautiful yarn, love the colours


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

Ruana or Jacket or this Ruana Jacket

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruana-jacket


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a pattern for a bulky weight jacket that would be good for this.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh and Thank You, I have a bunch of something similar that would look great out of this pattern!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Frogsong said:


> I bought 20 balls of this yarn but for the life of me I can't figure out what to make with it. I love the yarn and the colors though.
> 
> What would you make with it? It's a bulky weight yarn and I've been looking and looking at bulky weight patterns but nothing is jumping out at me yet.


How about this? The color is kind of boring in the picture but I think your yarn would be beautiful made into this!

http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2010/09/noro-chunky-silk-garden-coat.html


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is beautiful yarn. How much yardage have you? If you didn't have enough for what you want to make you could choose a color from the yarn and buy some plain to co-ordinate.


That's a good idea. Then you might consider making an adult surprise jacket (Zimmerman) which is loose and very forgiving. I think it could look outstanding as well as being very useful


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I would make a long stocking stitch cardigan out of it.


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

A three button shawl would be fabulous! Easy pattern, just Google it


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ooo it is beautiful yarn... wouldn't a drapey, flowy, kimono type jacket be so gorgeous...


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

These are just a few things that I would consider making with that lovely yarn, you would have to experiment with the gauge some I'm sure, but lovely!

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5288&lang=us
http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/mwanza/mwanza_1.html
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/7926


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Whatever you make is going to be stunning. That yarn is gorgeous!


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

I've just viewed this pattern and think it's a winner. I've bookmarked it so just in case I find some of that gorgeous yarn I can make this stunning sweater! Thanks for this site.


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Now I want to make this Garden Shawl too! Yikes, what to do...


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, it would be beautiful in this pattern.


Pumpkin007 said:


> This is a plain pattern, your yarn is so beautiful it is the standout.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/nimbus


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Shawl/wrap/afghan. That wool is so pretty, I'd be selfish and make something for me with it, I can just see it as cabled wrap.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

tmlester said:


> How about a poncho?


I like the poncho idea! I envision an openwork stitch pattern with fringe at edges.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think a lovely hip length casual style sweater would be perfect. Let the yarn make the impact.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

How much do you have?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would make a cape (poncho) and beret...


----------



## Fordluvnangel (Jul 2, 2012)

Pumpkin007 said:


> This is a plain pattern, your yarn is so beautiful it is the standout.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/nimbus


Beautiful pattern - I'm going to have to keep this in my "to do" file


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Berroco patern is lovely. I have a chunky yarn which would work up well thank you.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I think a jacket would look nice with that yarn.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Pumpkin007 said:


> This is a plain pattern, your yarn is so beautiful it is the standout.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/nimbus


I agree..this would be stunning!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

This will not use up much of it, but I've made many of them and they are really great.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frilly-wrap


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I would make a shrug. Where did you buy your yarn at.I like the color and fuzzy. pm me.


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd go with the shawl ides.


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

That would be "idea".


----------



## Ducahn (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a very easy Lion Brand pattern for a poncho with bulky yarn. I have made it 3 times and just bought the yarn for a 4th. It is comfortable and practical, no worry about sizes.


----------



## county.agent (Aug 31, 2012)

I think you've got Artful Yarns "Broadway". I just made a lovely shawl - just plain garter stitch knit cuff to cuff with "tabs" that tuck into each other's ribbed ends so you don't have to tie or pin or "clutch" it to keep in on. I donated it to our local art auction last week and it was won by a bid of $130! Even better: This was just a few days ago - April 19th - and I got TWO commissions to knit the same shawl - one in the same yarn and another in black - from two women who wanted the shawl. The shawl only took about three skeins, was light as a feather, and a real pleasure to knit on size 13 circular needles.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd go with the jacket. Something simple, collarless..3/4 sleeves. Its stunning yarn! Joan8060


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would be a friend and send it to me. LOL you have to make something to wear it will look beautiful for the fall season. Good Luck


----------



## ruth_in_georgia (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd like to put in a vote for Samos. It's a great jacket type cardigan and a very quick knit.

http://www.berroco.com/title-search?s=samos


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you sharing the shawl pattern....huh?....Pretty Please?! Be your best friend!


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Do you have enough for a sweater? If not, can you combine another color as an accent and get enough? The sparkle thread would be lovely in a sweater...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-sweater
something simular to this.. or another jacket would be nice even at 100 yds per skein you still will have 2000 yds.. you have more than enough to make a beautiful sweater jacket a nice warm one for fall, chilly summer nights and winter.. it would be your coat of many colors...


----------



## madhavisalem (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the colors !!! How about the 'Gaptastic Cowl'

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gap-tastic-cowl

It would be a wonderful accessory for fall... Obviously it won't take all 20 balls


----------



## angelfeet (Feb 18, 2013)

county.agent said:


> I think you've got Artful Yarns "Broadway". I just made a lovely shawl - just plain garter stitch knit cuff to cuff with "tabs" that tuck into each other's ribbed ends so you don't have to tie or pin or "clutch" it to keep in on. I donated it to our local art auction last week and it was won by a bid of $130! Even better: This was just a few days ago - April 19th - and I got TWO commissions to knit the same shawl - one in the same yarn and another in black - from two women who wanted the shawl. The shawl only took about three skeins, was light as a feather, and a real pleasure to knit on size 13 circular needles.


The yarn is gorgeous, especially for Fall/Autumn.

Nancy, which pattern did you use as it sounds very practical. I have so much yarn and need to put it to good use. Thanks.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd make a scarf with part of the yarn and wear it every day!


----------



## madhavisalem (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the colors !!! How about the 'Gaptastic Cowl'

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gap-tastic-cowl

It would be a wonderful accessory for fall... Obviously it won't take all 20 balls


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

it would make a lovely bsj . beautiful color


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a similar problem with some Lion Boucle in the Hard Candy color. I decided since I have 22 skeins at 57 yards per, I will attempt a top down sweater. I would like to do some solid color sides to "trim" down the fluffiness of the yarn but don't know how to do so with the top down technique. I am using that technique because I am not sure if there is enough for a jacket as long or large as I need. I am using Lion's pattern 1194 with is free.

Any ideas on color blocking will be greatly appreciated.

karen in albany, ny


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

I would make a shawl. The triangle one. It would be beautiful.


----------



## denisecarolejones (Jan 9, 2012)

is that James Brett "Marble"?


----------



## denisecarolejones (Jan 9, 2012)

is that James Brett "Marble"?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Frogsong-I agree with tmlester. I'd make a nice sweater jacket. The yarn looks soft and warm and the colors would make a beautiful jacket to wear in the fall. The yarn is gorgeous. Denise


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Frogsong said:


> I bought 20 balls of this yarn but for the life of me I can't figure out what to make with it. I love the yarn and the colors though.
> 
> What would you make with it? It's a bulky weight yarn and I've been looking and looking at bulky weight patterns but nothing is jumping out at me yet.


 Try this pattern.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

county.agent said:


> I think you've got Artful Yarns "Broadway".


Nancy, I went to Ravelry and this yarn is listed. Looks identical to Frogsong's, except the colorway might be different.

If you go to the Ravelry site (You have to join, but it's free and very helpful) and enter the yarn name, just the variety, not the manufacturer, you can find out what projects other people have made with that yarn. Artful Yarns "Broadway" has 153 projects listed.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is really pretty! 
It would make a nice afghan, but it seems a shame to use something that pretty & not make something wearable out of it... a scarf or a heavy shawl, perhaps? Definitely find ways to "flaunt" that yarn!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

The best thing to do is to send it to me :-D


----------



## trailgirl1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Love of Knitting, Spring 2013 issue page 34, Fiesta Lime cowl.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

myajam said:


> The best thing to do is to send it to me :-D


You know really, I was thinking the very same thing!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Until you know the yardage it is very difficult to know what can be made from it. If it is bulky, you may only have about 1200 yards. Depending on size, it might not be enough for a jacket or anything with longsleeves.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

i had some like this and made myself a very nice lacy cowl ,pattern on heresomewhere ,<im newish on here > so you would have to bare with me if you wanted to find pattern lol.
enclosed pic of cowl but in a cream yarn


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

If I could wear these beautiful colors, I would LOVE to have a go-over-everything jacket for fall!

Virginia


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I bought 20 balls of this yarn but for the life of me I can't figure out what to make with it. I love the yarn and the colors though.
> 
> What would you make with it? It's a bulky weight yarn and I've been looking and looking at bulky weight patterns but nothing is jumping out at me yet.


poncho?


----------



## gdelores (Feb 22, 2013)

With 20 balls you have enough to make anything. I agree with the other ladies, make a coat, sweater, or a shawl with it. You can even make a matching hat. The yarn is beautiful. Use a pattern that is plain so the beauty of the yarn will show.


----------



## Kaffee Tante (Jan 13, 2012)

The possibilities are endless as long as you don't start a project. Sometimes it takes me weeks of fondling and admiring the color of a yarn before I decide on a pattern.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with the KPers who advise using a really simple stitch pattern. The yarn should be the "star" of the project.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

There is this vest on ravelry that is done with chunky yarn. That you might consider. It's free its shawl collar vest.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-collar-vest-9


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

My daughter has made and sold quite a few baret style hats with similar yarn. It works up beautifully and people seem to love the look. :-D


----------



## gdelores (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks for this pattern. I have bulky yarn I did not know what to do with. I'm trying to get my stash down before buying more yarn.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Frogsong said:


> Thank you everyone! My weight tends to fluctuate so I want something that will always fit me. I think I'll go with a shawl or wrap, with maybe a matching hat or something. Now to find just the right pattern.


It would make a stunning cape!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Berocco has a poncho with a name something like Flutter. I think this yarn might work well for this pattern. It has simplicity and drama at the same time.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn. I like the drapey cardi/jacket idea. If that would be too bulky, I'd do pillow covers or mix it with some other yarns for a Faroe Island shawl.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

A shawl would be beautiful out of this yarn for starters.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Pumpkin007 said:


> This is a plain pattern, your yarn is so beautiful it is the standout.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/nimbus


WOW! Love this jacket and downloaded it. My DIL will love wearing it!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

You might also consider a kimono style jacket. My weight also fluctuates and this style always looks good. Happy knitting


Frogsong said:


> Thank you everyone! My weight tends to fluctuate so I want something that will always fit me. I think I'll go with a shawl or wrap, with maybe a matching hat or something. Now to find just the right pattern.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I wouldn't have gotten it. I don't care a whole lot for yarn that is all different colors. But, that's just me.


----------



## cindy krebs (Apr 18, 2013)

scarfs and shawls.. or a chucky sweater


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

beautiful colors. I thought of a poncho or two.....
or a ruana...


----------



## cantellouk (Feb 6, 2013)

Have a look at www.garnstudio.com they have 1000's of free patterns in all different yarn weights something might take your fancy from there. I am using one of their patterns at the moment to knit ankle length ugg type boot/slippers they take 6 50gram balls. Do share with us what you decide on.


----------



## county.agent (Aug 31, 2012)

PM me and I'll email you the pattern for the simple shawl in Broadway yarns - It only uses about 3 skeins.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I have similar color yarn I am planning to make a fall scarf with. I have a beautiful leaf pattern and I can't wait to get started but I have 2 projects I have to finish for gifts first.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Agree.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

gclemens said:


> WOW! Love this jacket and downloaded it. My DIL will love wearing it!


This would be my choice too. Simple to knit but so stylish.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty yarn.. good luck figuring out what to make... shawl. Or a sweater jacket.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> You know really, I was thinking the very same thing!


Me too


----------



## Grandma Rose (May 1, 2012)

I agree with one of the earlier voices - the yarn needs to be the star - so I would go with one of these: (a shrug with small ruffled edge, a circular loose-fitting vest - a Lion brand pattern)


----------



## ZZStarSkye (Apr 2, 2013)

Noro put out a magasine last fall that is still available. The front cover has a gorgeous hat with bobbles that knits up beautifully. It took 2 skeins (NOT1). It would look great with a shawl or poncho


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

i can see it as a beautiful wrap.


----------



## kimjones2851 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Einstein coat!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I would go with a swing style jacket. Perfect yarn for that.


----------



## hleavy (Apr 2, 2013)

The yarn cries for simple patterns. I can see a french bistro style pullover sweater with a self rolling neck and hems. It would also work up well as a shawl, with fringe.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I, too, would suggest a poncho. After making my poncho last year and wearing it almost constantly this winter, I think ponchos are great. I got so many compliments on the one I made and it is all white. The colors in your yarn would look so beautiful.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

anything that will display the beauty of the yarn, with a large back.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That would make a beautiful afghan! Love the colors!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love this yarn !!! I would do a long wide wrap and wear it on the outside of a coat in the winter and as is in the warmer weather. I hope you post pics when you have it made !!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

A nice rectangular shawl maybe! Beautiful yarn!


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

A shrug or a shawl


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

Pumpkin007-
What a beautiful pattern for that yarn. Couldn't get it in my to do list fast enough! Thank you'!


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh I think a wrap would be lovely. If you use the drop stitch it wouldn't be so heavy. I really love the Colorado of that yarn. Hope you find something good to do with it.


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm thinking PONCHO!!! I've been looking for a pattern for myself. I have found Poncho/Sweaters with 'sleeves' of a loose sort. This yarn is so beautiful, just a plain stitch basic poncho would be fabulous; maybe fringe, with that yarn it would be so beautifully unique. Good luck with whatever you decide! And, you know, now you HAVE to share a pic when you're done!!!!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

tmlester said:


> I think it would make a great spring sweater jacket. Love the metallic filament running through it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pyewackit (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd go for a shawl but an interesting one. Maybe a circular one with a pineapple pattern that could double as a throw. I could picture snuggling up in it.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful yarn! Do you need my address? I will find use for it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

cherylthompson said:


> How about this? The color is kind of boring in the picture but I think your yarn would be beautiful made into this!
> 
> http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2010/09/noro-chunky-silk-garden-coat.html


My vote is for this coat!! It would look dazzling with the yarn.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Look up the NORO patterns. They may inspire you since so many of them have the look of your yarn.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Please let us know what you finally decide to do with the lovely yarn.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> Please let us know what you finally decide to do with the lovely yarn.


Yes, I too want to know what you decide to make. AND, please post it when finished, so that we can all "sigh" over it.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd vote for a jacket would be lovely and soft and bright to lighten your cool days


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> These are just a few things that I would consider making with that lovely yarn, you would have to experiment with the gauge some I'm sure, but lovely!
> 
> Oooh I love the Crowley vest! I think I'm going to do that one. Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

You all have given me some excellent ideas and beautiful patterns. I'm not a very experienced knitter. I only have one baby surprise jacket and one cowl tank under my belt. Everything else has just been scarves, hats, socks and baby blankets. So, because I a scardy cat I'm going to go with this pattern, because I love it, and it says it's easy... LOL
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/7926

Thank you, Pinladydew!!! And thank you to everyone else. I now have too many patterns on my must do list... LOL


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Frogsong said:


> You all have given me some excellent ideas and beautiful patterns. I'm not a very experienced knitter. I only have one baby surprise jacket and one cowl tank under my belt. Everything else has just been scarves, hats, socks and baby blankets. So, because I a scardy cat I'm going to go with this pattern, because I love it, and it says it's easy... LOL
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/7926
> 
> Thank you, Pinladydew!!! And thank you to everyone else. I now have too many patterns on my must do list... LOL


Good choice! Thank you, Pinladydew! I picked the long, short sleeved Jacket. I have a yarn I've been looking for a pattern for. Think I like this better than a cardigan!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> You all have given me some excellent ideas and beautiful patterns. I'm not a very experienced knitter. I only have one baby surprise jacket and one cowl tank under my belt. Everything else has just been scarves, hats, socks and baby blankets. So, because I a scardy cat I'm going to go with this pattern, because I love it, and it says it's easy... LOL
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/7926
> 
> Thank you, Pinladydew!!! And thank you to everyone else. I now have too many patterns on my must do list... LOL


That is a beautiful choice! Love that vest!! Make sure you show us your finished vest. I'd love to see it in that beautiful yarn you have.

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Very gorgeous choice. I look forward to seeing the finished product and perhaps some In Process photos as well !~!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Pumpkin007 said:


> This is a plain pattern, your yarn is so beautiful it is the standout.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/nimbus


OH THX -I HAVEN'T MADE A SWEATER YET BUT I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE OOPS CAPS i like the cozy neck and it would even be cute as a shrug a little shorter, ya?


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

20 balls is a lot of yarn. Definitely a shawl and beret type hat, with fingerless gloves or wrist warmers. I just love the colours. Whatever you decide, enjoy! I look forward to seeing your decision.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I bought 20 balls of this yarn but for the life of me I can't figure out what to make with it. I love the yarn and the colors though.
> 
> What would you make with it? It's a bulky weight yarn and I've been looking and looking at bulky weight patterns but nothing is jumping out at me yet.


That would make a gorgeous cardigan a long one if you have enough yarn for that. And because the yarn is so beautiful, you won't need a lot of fancy stitches, just let the yarn speak for itself. To me it looks as if it has metallic thread running through it.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its so pretty im thinking some kind of blanket!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm a blanket fan but then I am unable to complete such an ambitious project in yarn so I do it with fabric and use yarn for smaller things like kid toys, scarfs, hats... I would love to see a wingspan-type unit before I am finished with yarn, tho, that's one goal I do want to try to accomplish for myself.


----------

